# Keeping FW and SW Fish Together



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

"GEX magic" enables marine water fish and fresh water fish to live in the same tank by adding electrolyte to fresh water. Electrolyte: A substrace that dissolves in water and produces anion and cation. The Solvent has conductivity. Depending on the ionization state, strong electrolytes﻿ such as salt and inorganic acid or weak electrolytes of organic acids are produced."

YouTube - GeX Magical Water : Aquarama 2009 : MonsterFishKeepers.com : HD Quality


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow if that really works it is truly amazing. Imagine the possibilities have my little betta buddy living with clown fish.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

Apparently they thrive and not just survive...

It really s quite amazing!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would be very very very sceptical. Either way it looks weird. Also they have both tropical and cold water fish in that tank, no matter what there product does it can't over come the different temps those fish need. Keeping them at the wrong temps messes up a lot of bodily functions.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Mikaila31 is absolutely correct. There is also that conductivity and salinity issue. Many of the fresh water fish come from acidic water that is low in conductivity and no salt, and that cannot suit marine fish no matter what someone tells you whose trying to sell this gimmick. All life is programmed by nature and there is a limit to how far one can mess with it before trouble.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure the point to this. Many saltwater fish can survive at a 1.007 salinity, and many freshwater fish will tolerate this salinity. Regardless, there are biological differences that make long term success nearly impossible. This is kind of like bragging that you can keep African Cichlids and Discus together.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1) Why on Earth would you want freshwater fish in a reef enviornment? I'm pretty sure I'm coming from a SW standpoint, saying FW is nothing compared to SW. 

2) Saltwater fish are made to live in saltwater. Freshwater fish are made to live in freshwater. Brackish fish are made to live in brackish water. End of story.

Oh, Ionballer, Clownfish suck. Everyone and their brother has a pair, and if I could trade them I would. I'm not saying I hate mine, it's just that there are so many other better fish.

Plus the females bite. Hard.


----------

